# Going crazy trying to deal with IBS!



## monkeytoes (Oct 1, 2011)

Hello all! I'm a new member to this whole site, but thank the lord I found it! For the past 4 months, I've had chronic diarrhea, and have been in unbearable crampy pain!! After getting tested for everything from parasites, to celiac and every allergy under the sun, I've been told I have IBS. Does anybody else feel like this condition is just a cop out for "I really have no idea why you're sick?" Anyway, so far I've learned that just about tomato anything sets me off, and unfortunately so does ice cream (even though I have no lactose intolerance)How have you all coped with this awful, unbearable condition?? I'm either constantly bloated, crampy or on the toilet! I'm taking florastor so far, and haven't seen much improvement. Any suggestions for the newbie?? Oh and have any other women experienced menstrual related issues because of this?? Thanks y'all


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Welcome! See our Diarrhea forum for ways to manage your D. And also see the Women's Health Issues Forum. Thumbtacked to the top of that forum is a thread entitled "Hormones and IBS" and you will see you are not alone in having problems related to your menses.


----------



## Bluenote (May 4, 2009)

Hey MonkeyT. Hang in there , it is not an easy road , i'm not sure it's a "cop out " But i'm sure just like anything else there are Good doctors & bad Doctors . I hope you do find some answers that at least manage somewhat the things you are going through , I myself have had this problem almost 20 years , but you'll find there are so many mixed results reading this board ....stay safe & take care of yourself , you are certainly not alone


----------



## Adisynne (Oct 6, 2011)

I am with you on the chronic diarrhea and unbearable cramping to boot! It's a pain...literally, but hopefully if we just keep on trying different things someday we might find something that helps. Sorry you are going through this.


----------



## 2princesses (Oct 6, 2011)

monkeytoes said:


> Hello all! I'm a new member to this whole site, but thank the lord I found it! For the past 4 months, I've had chronic diarrhea, and have been in unbearable crampy pain!! After getting tested for everything from parasites, to celiac and every allergy under the sun, I've been told I have IBS. Does anybody else feel like this condition is just a cop out for "I really have no idea why you're sick?" Anyway, so far I've learned that just about tomato anything sets me off, and unfortunately so does ice cream (even though I have no lactose intolerance)How have you all coped with this awful, unbearable condition?? I'm either constantly bloated, crampy or on the toilet! I'm taking florastor so far, and haven't seen much improvement. Any suggestions for the newbie?? Oh and have any other women experienced menstrual related issues because of this?? Thanks y'all


----------



## 2princesses (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi i have had Ibs since i was 18 thats 8 years now & it is awful i totaly feel for you ;-( Its process of illimination unfortunatly. I am the same i cant have tomatoe based sauces but stress is a big thing that flares mine up & when im stressed or upset things i useualy eat upset me to. I to have been tested for lots of things & i also think IBS is a big cop out its not fair that we have to live like this.


----------



## Kylepa (Mar 5, 2011)

See Baking Soda. Kylepa.


----------

